# Chewing shoes - at 8 months?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

*8 months old - Rebellious?*

Eevee turned 8 months old about a week or so ago. I heard that around this age puppies tend to get rebellious and they "forget" their prior training. I went out for about 20 minutes and let Eevee have free roam of the house, which I usually do without any problems, but this time when I came home she was chewing on one of my shoes! She hasnt done this since she was younger. Is this just her being a 'teenager'?  I put my shoe away and once I turned my back, she took it out of the shoe rack again! Sigh.. she's got some more work to do.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Several of my dogs have had an episode or two where they chewed something while I was gone, no matter what their age. And I have Chows who don't really ever chew, so it's not a common activity for them. But, once I came home and one of them had eaten an ornament off the Christmas tree. It was new, different, and she decided it was tasty. 

It could just be that your shoe had something wonderful smelling on the bottom of it that you stepped in and didn't know about. Wash that shoe and see what happens.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

chowder said:


> Several of my dogs have had an episode or two where they chewed something while I was gone, no matter what their age. And I have Chows who don't really ever chew, so it's not a common activity for them. But, once I came home and one of them had eaten an ornament off the Christmas tree. It was new, different, and she decided it was tasty.
> 
> It could just be that your shoe had something wonderful smelling on the bottom of it that you stepped in and didn't know about. Wash that shoe and see what happens.


I havent worn the shoes in about a year, so there hasnt been any change to them that would entice the puppy to want to chew on it.
I guess she's just being a dog, though. I often forget that dogs are dogs no matter how much training is done! :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Cayenne was/is the only dog I have raised my self as a puppy, and she never has chewed on anything she shouldn't have but I always had something that was O.K. for her to chew on available, usually a bone or some form of toy stuffed with something good in it.


----------



## Luvmypibble (Apr 4, 2012)

don't feel so bad..my pit chewed up EVERYTHING when we lef the house..No we never crate trained him ..we figured with 3 other dogs he had plenty to do and he had PLENTY of toys to play with...but for some reason the remotes looked better !!! so our fault as well for not crate training him but it is going well now..He chewed up everything in site from paper to remotes to my pillow to wood to even his own toys...He was difficlut bu he grew out of it..now he doesn't chew up anything...well maybe I will find a pen or paper but that is it..I ahve been VERY LUCKY he has not had any issues on the things he has chewed up... Bad owner I am we thought we put everything up he would find interesting but he found them..... :redface: I think your girl will grow out of it.. they all seem to get brain dusters every now and again


----------

